# Cleaning Shop. Glad to have mobile carts !



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

As mother nature steals all the cold and bad weather for the East Coast, the vacuum created on the West Coast is beautiful! Gives one time to clean out the shop to get ready for great spring & summer wood working. Here is a picture of my 2 car garage with dust collection, Thein baffle, main 6" HVAC and blast gates… with the display of why I put almost all of my machines on mobile carts with fliptops and 5" casters. 
1.) lumber cart
2.) clamp cart
3.) planer / jointer cart
4.) 10" drill press / 9"x 48" grizzly combo sander cart
5.) table saw / miter saw / down draft table cart


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice to see someone else knows how important wheels are.
Makes cleaning and working much easier.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

I couldn't operate nearly as well without my rolling work carts. They are quite versatile and handy.

My feet cushions are in my shoes. In an active shop like mine mats get in the way.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

yep. My point of this post was to show those who are considering benefits to putting machinery on wheels and carts. I have since ditched the orange drawer 5'x4' table in the garage as well to free up more space. 
My personal goal is to have nearly EVERYTHING off the floor. For sweeping, rinsing with water, maybe epoxy one day, etc. 
Next project… more wall mount shelving so that I can remove the plastic walmart shelving that I'm using.


----------



## JFred (Mar 3, 2014)

Careful some people driving by may think your having a garage sell.
Your mobile carts seems to make it a lot eaiser to clean the shop, good job on that.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey, what's your zip code? The background in your photo has me thinking about moving.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mobil is always good. I like the way you have your dust collection piping set up.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Even in a dedicated shop it pays to have everything mobile. I just wish it was warm enough here to clean things out like that.


----------

